# Made a dedicated dragstrip table



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I moved my Max Trax dragstrip to a seperate table. I made a return loop because I'm to lazy to walk and smart enough not to.



















I made it so I can either have tons of pit lanes or landscape it.

And of course enough room to store my slot car filled watch cases.










Dave


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Neat!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

David, you mean to tell me that Lisa won't walk down there & get those cars for you? My wife, Kelly, does. LOL LOL LOL
-fordcowboy


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Staging lanes. Don't forget the Coca-Cola stand with the dragstrip pop. You know, half water half pop.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great! Nothing wrong having a return. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Now Goose, "would you agree that you were outperformed on that last race"!!!???

Chet


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HI Chet Long time no see. Lendell


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

red73mustang said:


> Now Goose, "would you agree that you were outperformed on that last race"!!!???
> 
> Chet


Yes I would agree I was outperformed, BUT I was driving one of your cars. And you know what I say about that.


Dave


----------



## knightkrawler (Feb 14, 2010)

What type of track it the Grey area? Is it something you routed?

I'm looking at creating something similar and trying to see what my options are.

Thanks!
Brad


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*yeah*

what is that gray track, looks familiar...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

It is a max track . look at the first post . lendell


----------



## knightkrawler (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry, I wasn't familiar with MaxTrack. For a second I thought it was 1/32 track.. 

Thanks!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

That is ok . JUst ask some one on this board will help you out.


----------



## Drakenator (Jan 29, 2010)

I love this setup. Very nice. I am curious as to how much shut down area you have and how you have it wired for the return trip. Can you elaborate on this? I am dreaming of a day when I can have a drag strip of my own and yours is an inspiration. Thanks for sharing.


----------

